

Using jQuery and the &lt;ruby&gt; tag to annotate text with Morse Code - matttthompson
http://mattt.github.com/Morse.js/

======
thinkbohemian
Cool project, what inspired you to make this?

~~~
matttthompson
Started out as me playing with ruby tags, and that's sort of where things went
horribly wrong.

